

Measuring hourly snowfall with a webcam and PHP - johnkary
http://www.boutell.com/boutell/jillsnow-jan2011/

======
nir
Being stuck at home in snow days seems to inspire a certain kind of creativity
;) Here's some macbook camera timelapse stuff I hacked together during a
blizzard last winter: [http://niryariv.wordpress.com/2010/02/12/time-lapse-
photogra...](http://niryariv.wordpress.com/2010/02/12/time-lapse-photography-
with-macbooks-isight/)

------
sgallant
Looks like Canada

~~~
timmaah
According to her facebook she lives in Wilmington, Delaware.

Most days I imagine she will have no snow on her bucket. Neat idea. I may try
this myself, living up in the woods of Vermont I have snow on my buckets from
Nov-March.

~~~
wyclif
The bucket is in the village of Arden, Delaware, which incidentally a single-
tax Georgist community (I grew up there).

------
jeza
Seems to use some units of measurement that are unheard of in my part of the
world. Oh 1 inch = 2.54 cm.

~~~
oscardelben
A bit ot, but is there a standard way to measure things? (I'm thinking about
inches vs cm, or gallons vs liters).

~~~
lee
Yes, the metric system.

Every country in the world uses it except for the US, Burma, and Liberia.

~~~
ZoFreX
The UK still uses imperial units a lot, too.

